
David Bowie's Mac App: like a dream state; or getting stoned out of your head - Chris2048
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/the-verbasizer-was-david-bowies-1995-lyric-writing-mac-app
======
Chris2048
Bowie quote here:

"It’s almost like a technological dream in its own way. It creates the images
from a dream state without having to go through the boredom of going to sleep
all night; or get stoned out of your head. And it will give me access to areas
that I wouldn’t be thinking about otherwise"

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pDmb_aR_OnY](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pDmb_aR_OnY)

found on:
[http://www.7luas.com.br/all/research/researchblog/verbasizer...](http://www.7luas.com.br/all/research/researchblog/verbasizer-
david-bowie-eng/)

